# The Trans-Global Highway Network



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

*The Trans-Global Highway Network:  "Peace and prosperity through commerce"
*
*http://www.transglobalhighway.com/*

_"The Trans Global Highway network would physically link by highways and by rail transport, all continents and major population centers, with the present exception of Australia, which, in the future, may be linked via very long suspended, pre-formed, suspended underwater tunnels from extending from the Philippine island chain."
_
What do you think about this proposed global highway project? Do you think its logical? Ethical? Worth it? Etc? It would link all the world's continents with high-speed transportation infrastructure (see picture below) and would encourage trade between countries as well globalization. 

Is it a worldwide perspective of the US Highway system, turning all the unique cultures more American? Is it actually beneficial to the huge cost of the project? What are your thoughts?

Heres 2 pictures of the proposed networks. It would link every continent except for Antarctica and Australia. 

Concept 1:









Concept 2:









_"The Trans-Global Highway would vastly increase trade and the entire planet would benefit from this for centeries to come."_ Do you think this is true? Why / why not?

Overall, it really a good idea or just one huge pipe dream?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Good idea, but it will never happen. The Bering Straight bridge/tunnel is economically not important enough. Ok, it provides a land connection between Russia-US and China-US, but the distances get too big.
btw, concept 2 isn't visible.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like some random guy on the internet with lots of lofty ideas found a world map, drew some red lines on it and called it a project.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^You couldn't have said it better


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Can't see an economic justification for a link across the Bering Strait when using the ocean has no costs.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The lines do look amateur, but at least we get the message. Of course the most important object here would be the Russia-Alaska tunnel(s), although OTOH possibly one of the least important, suspecting its (un)feasibility. The second most important (connecting as much landmass and as many people) would be the connection between the Americas. I'd like to see them both built. I think the most useless connection would be the one between the Irish and the British islands.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

This is what ships and airplanes are for. We don't need a transglobal highway network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think such a network has only little international importance. No trucker is gonna drive from Thailand to Germany or something like that.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^The only ones doing that will be roadfreaks like us


----------



## Pompey77 (Feb 8, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> I think such a network has only little international importance. No trucker is gonna drive from Thailand to Germany or something like that.


Exactly its ridiculous but take this concept make it a Maglev network and then ill be interested.


----------



## Pompey77 (Feb 8, 2008)

He does seem to just be a bit of a nutter though this is his enlightening and really reassuring thoughts on global warming: 



> In regard to "Global Warming", it should be noted that historically, earth does seem to go through long warm-cool cycles. For example, 1100 years ago, southern Greenland still had trees, but these died out as Greenland became progressively colder between 900 and 1100AD. Today, it seems that we are indeed entering into a warmer period. *It should also be noted that ice melting on water does not increase the height of the water, since it has already displaced this water.* If ice is on the land and melts, it is possible that resulting water could theoretically flow into the oceans and perhaps raise the sea level by a modest amount.


:lol: Remarkable. Isnt it great how sceptics just put something in quotation marks or speech marks as if this proves its not the case a la "Global Warming".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The roads seems to be randomly drawed. This looks nothing like a serious plan to me.


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Pompey77 said:


> Exactly its ridiculous but take this concept make it a Maglev network and then ill be interested.


With rising jetfuel prices, a maglev may be just what we need! 
-But, I'm assuming that it would cost hundreds of billions of dollars to construct, possibly trillions.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> I think such a network has only little international importance. No trucker is gonna drive from Thailand to Germany or something like that.


Would be a nice trip, though.  The longest truck trip I've ever heard is a trucker which went from the Netherlands to Yekaterinburg, Russia (in about 3 weeks retour).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I once saw Mongolian truckers in Venlo. However, there are maybe only a few who actually gonna drive that kind of distances. The farthest truckers I regularly see are Russian and Turkish trucks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I once saw Mongolian truckers in Venlo. However, there are maybe only a few who actually gonna drive that kind of distances. The farthest truckers I regularly see are Russian and Turkish trucks.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I once saw Chinese cars on the A2 near Breukelen, but they were part of a rally or something.


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well recently I've seen in sofia a lotm of Oregon,Florida,California,Ontario,Quebec,British Columbia and Washington cars! :lol: really strange


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Well recently I've seen in Sofia a lot of Oregon,Florida,California,Ontario,Quebec,British Columbia and Washington cars! :lol: really strange


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Where did you see these American cars? Were they just driving around or could they have been involved in a movie shoot? Several American companies make low budget straight to video and cable movies in Bulgaria.


----------

